# Hard To Believe In God / Waheguru



## Jasdeep118 (Aug 22, 2016)

I know that this is uh a bit controversial and all that. Seriously, I do not want to cause any argument and all that, but I am having trouble in believing god in all that. I don't even know that he even exists or not, because there are people who are insane or in cults like ISIS killing people for god and they even attack other people due to religion which boggles me.




 

For my view on god, its more of an agnostic view and everyday it keeps bugging me whether he exist's or not. For some reason on other days I am non-religious while others I feel religious honestly and I don't know. I don't even know why I am writing here, because I am going to be criticised about it but I am 14 and I know that why I should be all focused on religion and all that, but it's just that my family is really religious you know.

Everyday, my parents and my grandfather listen to paath on the television and they a lot of religious things which makes me nuts to be honest. I have nothing personally, but I just want to take a break from religion, my parents are both devout. I remembered that my dad wasn't that all religious ate meat and even drank alcohol, but he is now religious.

I know this is out of topic, but I don't even know if god exists or not and I am having issues with religion and all that. Honestly, I want to tell my parents that I am secular, but as you know taboo and all that its going to be crazy.

Uh, how do I tell them about this, and I know that this seems a bit jumbled up, but I am 14 and I guess I am in that phase where you doubt god or not. Can you gives me tips and help. Also, whats Sikhism's view on Atheism and generally agnostic, do they get disowned? I know that they NEVER promote extreme things such as murder and all that, but what the Guru Granths saying?


----------



## Sikhilove (Aug 22, 2016)

Jasdeep118 said:


> I know that this is uh a bit controversial and all that. Seriously, I do not want to cause any argument and all that, but I am having trouble in believing god in all that. I don't even know that he even exists or not, because there are people who are insane or in cults like ISIS killing people for god and they even attack other people due to religion which boggles me.
> 
> View attachment 20003
> 
> ...



Hi

I would suggest reading Guru Granth Sahib Ji. I used to read the english translation when I was around your age and i learned alot. 

Go on this website www.{url not allowed}

The teachings are the best out there. Dont worry about contacting the teacher on there, just read and apply the teachings to your life. 

Youre not too young, age is nothing but a number, I started really believing at your age.


----------



## Ishna (Aug 23, 2016)

I would be cautious when reading the website suggested.  It is promoting a human Guru.  Sikhi has only one Guru - Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.  No human Gurus.

Jasdeep, it's normal to be questioning and curious.  That's healthy and a sign of a smart mind.  Sikhi is a lifestyle and is more than just 'belief in God', so perhaps try not to worry so much about that and learn more about the other parts of Sikhi.  Sikh history, perhaps gatka if they have that near where you live, or maybe your Gurdwara has some program for young people that you can join.  Most importantly, seva might be a good activity for you to do, and to learn about the seva Sikhs through the centuries have done.  This requires little-to-no certain faith on your part, but it is good action and will keep you on the right path.  The God part will take care of itself.


----------



## Jasdeep118 (Aug 25, 2016)

Ishna said:


> I would be cautious when reading the website suggested.  It is promoting a human Guru.  Sikhi has only one Guru - Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.  No human Gurus.
> 
> Jasdeep, it's normal to be questioning and curious.  That's healthy and a sign of a smart mind.  Sikhi is a lifestyle and is more than just 'belief in God', so perhaps try not to worry so much about that and learn more about the other parts of Sikhi.  Sikh history, perhaps gatka if they have that near where you live, or maybe your Gurdwara has some program for young people that you can join.  Most importantly, seva might be a good activity for you to do, and to learn about the seva Sikhs through the centuries have done.  This requires little-to-no certain faith on your part, but it is good action and will keep you on the right path.  The God part will take care of itself.



Um, this might be a really idiotic question, but I know that Gatka is all Sikh martial arts and all, but I thought it was for Nihangs and Amritshak. Can Keshdari's do it as well?


----------



## Ishna (Aug 25, 2016)

Jasdeep118 said:


> Um, this might be a really idiotic question, but I know that Gatka is all Sikh martial arts and all, but I thought it was for Nihangs and Amritshak. Can Keshdari's do it as well?



I don't know; maybe someone else can answer that question.


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Aug 25, 2016)

Jasdeep118 said:


> Um, this might be a really idiotic question, but I know that Gatka is all Sikh martial arts and all, but I thought it was for Nihangs and Amritshak. Can Keshdari's do it as well?



Anyone can learn gatka, and furthermore it's encouraged that EVERY Sikh learn some form of martial art and protection.


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Aug 25, 2016)

To say that 'ISIS is believing in GOD but is involved in terrorism'; means that those who believe in God and religion  are terrorists is utterly wrong. ISIS may believe in GOD and religion but they do not believe that there is Only One God who is of all equally. He does not differentiate between high or low, and does not accept the boundaries of religion, caste creed and any other difference. He loves all equally. To be close to Him one must love His beings and not kill them any way; not to dominate but to behave equally. ISIS is into power game and not in to spirituality.  It uses terrorism to gain power and not God. Hence to equate ISIS with any religious or spiritual institute is utter wrong.


----------



## chazSingh (Aug 25, 2016)

Jasdeep118 said:


> I know that this is uh a bit controversial and all that. Seriously, I do not want to cause any argument and all that, but I am having trouble in believing god in all that. I don't even know that he even exists or not, because there are people who are insane or in cults like ISIS killing people for god and they even attack other people due to religion which boggles me.
> 
> View attachment 20003
> 
> ...



Hey Jasdeep,

do you believe in your'self' ?

what are you...who are you....do you exist? is your physical reality all that there is...?
why is it you still feel like 'you' when you're dreaming but you don't have a physical body in the dream...the love you feel for people, is it just physical or is there more to it...he questions can go on and on...

if i was you, i wouldn't worry too much about if there is a God at this moment...i'd start with understanding 'you' at a deeper level...maybe everything else will start to unravel with it also...

Meditation is a great way to start becoming sensitive to 'You' to your 'self' ... if you do it regularly, you will start to questions things on a deeper level...understand your body at deeper levels and dimensions...

enjoy...


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Aug 25, 2016)

chazSingh said:


> Hey Jasdeep,
> 
> do you believe in your'self' ?
> 
> ...



Great question Chaz Ji!  When we dream, we have completely forgotten our life in the every day physical world. In our dream, we 'seem' to be operating in another body, which while we are dreaming, seems every bit as real! But when we wake up, we realize the whole thing was merely brainwaves, and elaborate illusion our mind concocted. Even more interesting is that during our dream we take on a whole different persona (usually) we play a 'character' in that dream. Circumstances are different, it's like a whole different existence / life. Bit we still FEEL like 'ME' right?? Why is that? Why can we so easily insert ourselves into an entirely different character, and still feel like 'I AM'???  Which body is real? Immediately everyone will say the physical one, the dream one was just a 'dream'. But, when we see that even this physical world is really made up of 'waves' - particles only exist when we consciously observe them into existence - then this world too, is likely based on thought waves. So WHO is dreaming THIS reality into existence?? WHO is the dreamer?! THAT will answer the question!


----------



## swarn bains (Aug 25, 2016)

In general religion speaks about God and tries to pretend to realize God, but it is not so. Although SGGS mentions the process to realize God or become God but it is very difficult to comprehend. If anyone talks to know God or become God or realize God is generally hypnotized. Godliness is a different process than the religions try to express


----------



## Harry Haller (Aug 27, 2016)

Jasdeep118 said:


> I know that this is uh a bit controversial and all that


no, no, you have it wrong, it is now deemed controversial to believe in God. 



Jasdeep118 said:


> I do not want to cause any argument and all that, but I am having trouble in believing god in all that.


your in good company,a lot of people struggle, but first you need to define God. 



Jasdeep118 said:


> I don't even know that he even exists or not, because there are people who are insane or in cults like ISIS killing people for god and they even attack other people due to religion which boggles me.



keep following that line, it boggles you, maybe some people therefore are not following God.



Jasdeep118 said:


> For my view on god, its more of an agnostic view and everyday it keeps bugging me whether he exist's or not. For some reason on other days I am non-religious while others I feel religious honestly and I don't know. I don't even know why I am writing here, because I am going to be criticised about it but I am 14 and I know that why I should be all focused on religion and all that, but it's just that my family is really religious you know.



what does being religious mean to you, mired in protocol or lost in love? On that basis when you and your family are being religious, what are they doing?



Jasdeep118 said:


> Everyday, my parents and my grandfather listen to paath on the television and they a lot of religious things which makes me nuts to be honest. I have nothing personally, but I just want to take a break from religion, my parents are both devout. I remembered that my dad wasn't that all religious ate meat and even drank alcohol, but he is now religious.



Religion is about love for God not fear, which do you feel?



Jasdeep118 said:


> I know this is out of topic, but I don't even know if god exists or not and I am having issues with religion and all that. Honestly, I want to tell my parents that I am secular, but as you know taboo and all that its going to be crazy.



there is nothing wrong with being secular, in my opinion, Sikhism is a secular religion, a religion for living. 



Jasdeep118 said:


> Uh, how do I tell them about this, and I know that this seems a bit jumbled up, but I am 14 and I guess I am in that phase where you doubt god or not. Can you gives me tips and help. Also, whats Sikhism's view on Atheism and generally agnostic, do they get disowned? I know that they NEVER promote extreme things such as murder and all that, but what the Guru Granths saying?



Stop worrying, all that is happening is that you are asking questions, this is good, I joined this forum as an atheist, keep asking questions, get some answers, you may be closer and more valuable to Sikhism than you think, keep asking those questions!


----------



## Jasdeep118 (Aug 27, 2016)

Alright, I was having a lot of things, and I want to say thanks for all of these wonderful answers. 


Sikhilove said:


> Hi
> 
> I would suggest reading Guru Granth Sahib Ji. I used to read the english translation when I was around your age and i learned alot.
> 
> ...


I will do, I read some quotes from the Guru Granth and they were really wonderful.
.


----------



## Jasdeep118 (Aug 27, 2016)

Harkiran Kaur said:


> Anyone can learn gatka, and furthermore it's encouraged that EVERY Sikh learn some form of martial art and protection.


Thank you very much about that, I might think of doing it.


----------



## Jasdeep118 (Aug 27, 2016)

chazSingh said:


> Hey Jasdeep,
> 
> do you believe in your'self' ?
> 
> ...


Wow, that was actually really deep and when I read what you said was really beautiful. My parents especially my mom tell me to meditate to handle my anxiety as I am really anxious due to school and all that. I should start doing more of it.


----------



## Jasdeep118 (Aug 27, 2016)

Harry Haller said:


> no, no, you have it wrong, it is now deemed controversial to believe in God.
> 
> 
> your in good company,a lot of people struggle, but first you need to define God.
> ...



Wow Harry, thank you so much man, I actually saw you going through the same phase me, thank you so much. I will reply to your questions. My definition of god, is a bit wacky and out of the box, but I think of him as an Alien you know. I just think of him as this very intelligent species that help create life and thinks who survives and who dies. I think of god of an alien because he is not human, he is not from Earth he is different. I guess I just do some science thinking about god, but sometimes I think that us humans are god. We are basically at the top of intelligent species, we are basically god too. We caused the extinction of so many species and we are still doing it. God is the chooser, it thinks who survives, and who perish. I might think that might be the only people in this universe and that we might be the one that is creating the new evolution you know.

I just think that you don't have to be religious to believe in a god. There are people who are doing so many insane things for god, killing people, converting (forcibly), sacrificing animals, and Guru Nanak wanted people to stop this. Like worshipping rocks and all that. We all have our own ways of devoting ourselves to god. I just say thanks to god and all that. Its just that Priests and all that make god scarier telling us this big shopping list of what is bad and what is good. If we screw up, we go to hell thats why it's scary. But I am not scared of heaven or hell, its probably not even real, all I know is that we become one of the universe. Like the Guru Granth said, once we die we become a droplet of water to become part of the ocean. I just think Heaven and Hell as a metaphor you know, I just think that we just have to contribute to society and all that.


----------



## Sikhilove (Aug 28, 2016)

Jasdeep118 said:


> Wow Harry, thank you so much man, I actually saw you going through the same phase me, thank you so much. I will reply to your questions. My definition of god, is a bit wacky and out of the box, but I think of him as an Alien you know. I just think of him as this very intelligent species that help create life and thinks who survives and who dies. I think of god of an alien because he is not human, he is not from Earth he is different. I guess I just do some science thinking about god, but sometimes I think that us humans are god. We are basically at the top of intelligent species, we are basically god too. We caused the extinction of so many species and we are still doing it. God is the chooser, it thinks who survives, and who perish. I might think that might be the only people in this universe and that we might be the one that is creating the new evolution you know.
> 
> I just think that you don't have to be religious to believe in a god. There are people who are doing so many insane things for god, killing people, converting (forcibly), sacrificing animals, and Guru Nanak wanted people to stop this. Like worshipping rocks and all that. We all have our own ways of devoting ourselves to god. I just say thanks to god and all that. Its just that Priests and all that make god scarier telling us this big shopping list of what is bad and what is good. If we screw up, we go to hell thats why it's scary. But I am not scared of heaven or hell, its probably not even real, all I know is that we become one of the universe. Like the Guru Granth said, once we die we become a droplet of water to become part of the ocean. I just think Heaven and Hell as a metaphor you know, I just think that we just have to contribute to society and all that.



We already are droplets in the ocean, we just have to realise it.


----------



## chazSingh (Aug 31, 2016)

Jasdeep118 said:


> Wow, that was actually really deep and when I read what you said was really beautiful. My parents especially my mom tell me to meditate to handle my anxiety as I am really anxious due to school and all that. I should start doing more of it.



do it, do it regularly....you will never regret it.


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Aug 31, 2016)

Jasdeep118 said:


> I know that this is uh a bit controversial and all that. Seriously, I do not want to cause any argument and all that, but I am having trouble in believing god in all that. I don't even know that he even exists or not, because there are people who are insane or in cults like ISIS killing people for god and they even attack other people due to religion which boggles me.
> 
> View attachment 20003
> 
> ...




God is so close to you that he watches every moment of yours, listens to every word you utter or even think of. It is only the faith you have to have in Him and His existence. You call Him from the inner core of your heart and you will find Him there to relieve you of all pains.  He is your nearest relative and well wisher. He is affected by your pain. Call Him as your closest one; you will be immediately heard and relieved of all pain. He is very kind. You may be of impure, hated, criminal or even worst kind of person but once you have thought of leaving all evil and call Him with total innocence and commitment to Him to help you He will be there to remove all you sins and agonies. He is the final protector and preserver. The entire world may forget you; your family, relatives and friends may shun you and you may feel deserted, you believe in His capacity to protect you and remember Him and call him to provide protection, you will get the best of protection. God is all powerful. Your pain me of any kind or of any depth; your problems may be full of complications, your troubles may be unsolvable but these are too small before God’s power to solve your problems. He will help you in no instant and all your pains problems and troubles will fly off like a sand dune. God is the cleanest of all; truest of all and brightest of all. As in sun light the darkness vanishes, by remembering Him all the darkness of your mind blows off, all your sins get washed away and your pains vanish. Just believe in Him, just consider Him to be your closest and; just remember Him from the core of your heart and keep on thinking of Him always and you will find the real peace in and around your


----------



## Sikhilove (Sep 30, 2016)

dalvindersingh grewal said:


> God is so close to you that he watches every moment of yours, listens to every word you utter or even think of. It is only the faith you have to have in Him and His existence. You call Him from the inner core of your heart and you will find Him there to relieve you of all pains.  He is your nearest relative and well wisher. He is affected by your pain. Call Him as your closest one; you will be immediately heard and relieved of all pain. He is very kind. You may be of impure, hated, criminal or even worst kind of person but once you have thought of leaving all evil and call Him with total innocence and commitment to Him to help you He will be there to remove all you sins and agonies. He is the final protector and preserver. The entire world may forget you; your family, relatives and friends may shun you and you may feel deserted, you believe in His capacity to protect you and remember Him and call him to provide protection, you will get the best of protection. God is all powerful. Your pain me of any kind or of any depth; your problems may be full of complications, your troubles may be unsolvable but these are too small before God’s power to solve your problems. He will help you in no instant and all your pains problems and troubles will fly off like a sand dune. God is the cleanest of all; truest of all and brightest of all. As in sun light the darkness vanishes, by remembering Him all the darkness of your mind blows off, all your sins get washed away and your pains vanish. Just believe in Him, just consider Him to be your closest and; just remember Him from the core of your heart and keep on thinking of Him always and you will find the real peace in and around your




Nice post . 

He doesn't protect us because everyone's Him anyway, Nirboah and Nirvair.

But if we call on him to walk with us and we are true, then He will.


----------



## ravneet_sb (Aug 2, 2018)

Jasdeep118 said:


> I know that this is uh a bit controversial and all that. Seriously, I do not want to cause any argument and all that, but I am having trouble in believing god in all that. I don't even know that he even exists or not, because there are people who are insane or in cults like ISIS killing people for god and they even attack other people due to religion which boggles me.
> 
> View attachment 20003
> 
> ...



Sat Sri Akaal,

GOD  Generator  Operator Destroyer  Is this natural law, applicable to all living and non living. There is energy else GOD generated operated and will destroy.

Is this Gurus Bani 
Jo Upjyo So Binas Hai Pary kal Ke Phas   What is Generated will get Destroyed

Brahma Generator  Many in Nos Vishnu Operator  Many in Nos Destroyer many in nos

Is it natural truth or LAW or HUKAM every one has to abide.

Where is belief.

Objectively its all same, rest translatory.

Water objectively is same, some say JAL/ Neer/ Pani etc different subjective translation words.

It is same belief of TRUE NATURE applicable to all. 

SARAB SANJHI GURUs BANI.  Applicable to all universally.


----------



## Sikhilove (Aug 2, 2018)

ravneet_sb said:


> Sat Sri Akaal,
> 
> GOD  Generator  Operator Destroyer  Is this natural law, applicable to all living and non living. There is energy else GOD generated operated and will destroy.
> 
> ...



Natural truth and law of hukam is the same thing


----------



## Jasdeep118 (Aug 3, 2018)

I can't believe people found this old page from 2 years ago, well my crisis and agnosticism was resolved. In my own opinion and experience, I do agree that there is a higher power that we call as Whaeguru, I don't know what to consider myself. A Deist, Pantheist, Panentheist, I am not sure. All I know is that I believe in Whaeguru and Sikhi thats pretty much it. Most of my doubts have faded, and such. So, can someone lock this thread, heh.


----------



## Ishna (Aug 3, 2018)

As you wish.


----------

